
Uber Experimenting with Cash Payments - merinid
https://newsroom.uber.com/casablanca/testcashcasa/
======
kiloreux
Very wise decision from Uber, I live in Algeria (just beside morroco), and
most people have no credit cards and are not able to pay for such service as
Uber.

